# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Bolna kičma od spinalne?

## pupy_23

Curke ima još tko takva iskustva??Imala sam spinalnu,pa opet krvnu zakrpu,znalči 2puta bidenje u kralješnicu....Sada me vrat boli i iznad trtice...A i maleni ima preko 10kg.... :Sad: i jaaako me buba  :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## ewa

Ja sam imala dvije epiduralne..kralježnica me rastura i lumbalna i vratna ali boljelo me i prije poroda tako da znam da nije od toga.

Išla sam na vježbe ali niš od toga...prelijena sam...a sad se spremam na pilates kažu da pomaže  :D

----------


## Ninči

Mene u trudnoći nije niti jednom zabolila kralježnica! A nakon poroda me rastura! Niti sam imala epiduralnu, niti spinalnu, nego pretpostavljam da je to od tegljenja ove moje teškašice i od toga što nisam uopće mirovala :/

----------


## anuskav

mene je i prije spinalne bolila kralježnica,a poslije me dosta boli ubodno mjesto,pogotovo kada su promjene vremena!

----------


## ivana7997

mene kraljeznica boli samo kad ne vjezbam redovito. i da, tada mi se cini da mi je podrucje uboda za spinalnu osjetljivije. ali redovito vjezbanje otklanja sve poteskoce!

----------


## elin

rodila vaginalo, bez epiduralne i isto me boli kralježnica i to iznad trtice, lijevi kuk (bol se širi u nogu) i zadnji vratni kralježak. Velite da pilates pomaže. Gdje ima u Zg? Blizu. Živim u Novom Zagrebu i ne namjeravam prelaziti pola grada.

----------


## Goge

Ja sam prvi put imala epiduralnu, drugi put spinalnu i ništa me ne boli.

----------

